# Fertile Tutorial



## pumpkincat210 (May 18, 2007)

Here is the tutorial that was requested. I didn't do the lips the same and tried out a neutral look.  Gosh i'm tired after all of this! hope you like it!

What you'll need for this tutorial:
Tools:
mac 190 foundation brush
sephora all over shader (for highlight)
sonia kashuk crease brush (mac equivalent: 224)
Mac 217 blending brush (for paint)
loreal hip crease blending brush
Mac 219 pencil brush
sonia kashuk angle brush (mac 269)
Mac 266 small angle brush
face secrets smudge brush (mac 209)
Mac 205 mascara fan brush
mac 168 contour brush
Face secrets deluxe powder brush (not pictured)

(brushes may look weird since they've just been washed)






makeup all mac unless noted:
studio fix fluid nc30
mineralize skinfiniah medium dark

Untitled paint
fertile e/s
floral fantasy e/s
phloof e/s
Ben Nye Jade lumiere luxe powder
With a twist e/s (lucky green)
nightbird e/s (or Pompous blue, a bluer Blue)
nightfish f/l
omega e/s for the brows
wildly flirtatious zoomlash
fake lashes and glue

fleurry blush

Prep and prime lip
new money c/l
cocoa amour sl/sh
first bloom l/g

NOTE: on my Nails is My Private Jet from OPI.

do you like my animal print background, haha





1. First start with a clean makeupless face.  tone and moisturize





2. Apply foundation in little pats with 190 brush to avoid streaking





3. with your big deluxe powder blush apply the medium dark skinfinish to your t-zone (note: this step can be skipped if you have a dry face)





4. Apply a half a pea size amount of Untitled paint to your 217  brush and apply from lash to brow, repeat on other eye.





5. With your sephora all over shader apply Phloof! e/s to highlight directly under your brow.




.
6. Apply Fertile e/s right above the eye crease with your sonia kashuk blending brush or mac 224. Apply another coat





7. Add Floral fantasy e/s in the direct crease with the hip crease blending brush.  You can also use the 224 again if you don't have this brush. Gently pull the Floral Fantasy up.





8. Now add Ben Nye Jade to your upper lash line. Slighty work your way up until you hit the fertile/floral fantasy blend.









9. For the bottom lashline, line with Nighbird and your 219 pencil brush (you need this).  Just line on top of your lashes to get underneath.





10. Now with the Sonia kashuk angle brush line under the Nightbird extending out and up a little bit depending on your eye shape.





11.  Load your Face secrets smudge or mac 209 brush with Nightfish fluidline. Pull down your lower lashline and gently line the waterline. do the same to the top. 









12. Now to line the above your upper lashes, relax your eye and make short strokes that meet going to the end of the eye. If you are feeling brave go for the cateye!

13. To apply the fake lashes apply a small amount of glue.  Hold them for about 30 seconds before applying.





14. I like to have a mirror on my desk when i do this to look down into.  Its just easier for me this way, but you can do it the way that is easiest for you, it does take practice.

15. For mascara load up your 205 mascara fan brush with the wildly flirtatious and work from the base of your lashes up. 




16. For the tips of your lashes use the actual mascara brush that comes in the tube.  Because my mascara is new i prefer to wipe the wand before applying so i don't make a gloppy  mess.

17. Fill in the brows with the 266 brush and omega eyeshadow.  Tilt the brush so it matches your natural brow shape, start at the inner and work your way up and out.

18. Cheeks: Go get the 168 contour brush if you don' t have it. I used fleurry blush and smiled and ran it along my smile line.  The brush seriously does all the guess work, its great. Also apply lightly(LIGHTLY!) to your nose, chin, and brow area.




19. Lips: apply prep and prime lip 

20. apply New Money cremestick liner to line, blend in gently





21. Apply coco amour slimshine to your lips

22. Top it off with First Bloom lipliner

23. Finished!


----------



## aziajs (May 18, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## applefrite (May 18, 2007)

Thank you !


----------



## Edie (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! The last pic reminds me of Sienna Miller.


----------



## sonodara (May 18, 2007)

Awesome TUT!  BTW - what nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## triccc (May 18, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## magi (May 18, 2007)

Very Funky.... I love it... The green is gorgeous. Exsactly such a shade I am looking for :-o THANKS FOR SHARIN'


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonodara* 

 
_Awesome TUT!  BTW - what nail polish are you wearing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!  The polish is OPI My Private Jet, it's awesome isn't it?


----------



## MACFreak (May 18, 2007)

gorgeous as always


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

Thank You For This Great Tut And Your Make~up Is So Fabulous!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 18, 2007)

I love everything about this look! By the way, that's an amazing nail polish.. where did you get it??


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_I love everything about this look! By the way, that's an amazing nail polish.. where did you get it??_

 
It's OPI my private jet. It's fantastic isn't it, haha.


----------



## Aureliphonics (May 19, 2007)

Your so cute !!! thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We want to know the name of your nail polish... please


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 19, 2007)

Bevautiful = )


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Auréliphonics* 

 
_Your so cute !!! thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We want to know the name of your nail polish... please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's Opi My Private Jet polish, it's cool ay?


----------



## breathless (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the fun tut!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 21, 2007)

yay you did it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you tan or use self-tanner? either way lovin the skin color.


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## sonodara (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the name of the polish!  I went out and bought it and got a pedicure and it looks awesome!  Even the manicurist said "Where did you get this and what color is it; I am telling my salon to buy some".


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_yay you did it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you tan or use self-tanner? either way lovin the skin color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you.  I tan once a week and then i use jergen's natural glow for the face to maintain it.  i use the regular stuff for my body.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonodara* 

 
_Thanks for the name of the polish!  I went out and bought it and got a pedicure and it looks awesome!  Even the manicurist said "Where did you get this and what color is it; I am telling my salon to buy some". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yay, i never say this but it is hot!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 23, 2007)

ooooh very nice tutorial!  now i'm lemming the new money c/l


----------



## Simi (May 23, 2007)

Very pretty. Thank you for the tutorial.......


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 23, 2007)

i la-la-love it!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

That is freaking gorgeous!!!!!  Thank you so much for posting this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love everything about it and you are gorgeous!  Plus what color are you wearing on your nails?


----------



## jenNpaci (Jun 12, 2007)

your make up skills are awesome, in the last picture you look kind of like sienna miller.


----------



## macface (Jun 12, 2007)

oh lala very pretty.


----------



## ankheera (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Malice (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you very much!

Regarding your nail polish: At first glance I was sure it was Sally Hansen, but now I'm going to look for OPI ;-)


----------



## missvox (Jun 15, 2007)

Gorge! You must be Sienna's twin!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 16, 2007)

I love it!!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

You are welcome girls! I'll do another when i get a chance soonish!


----------



## Morosity (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous tut, you look lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I never normally wear nail polish but I went out and bought that Opi My Private Jet stuff, it's gorgeous!!, you've started a new trend, hehe.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 6, 2007)

very pretty! thanx for the tut!


----------



## venus57 (Jul 6, 2007)

so pretty!!


----------



## tika (Jul 7, 2007)

Great!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

I love it- the green really pops! Now if only I could blend that well.. lol


----------



## missvox (Jul 8, 2007)

Gorgeous, love the eyeshadows combo! you look like Sienna Miller!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

Pretty! you remind me of sienna miller. haha.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 5, 2007)

I wish I could see this but the images aren't loading.


----------



## lDeelDee (May 24, 2008)

I concur! you do remind me of sienna! i loved her makeup in Alfie


----------



## xShoegal (May 24, 2008)

Thats soo cute! Love it


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 25, 2008)

looks really nice


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 28, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!  I really need to get my hands on a nice bright green..


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

Bevautiful


----------

